# Increíble: Cuchu 1*5*0*0*0



## Jana337

Our inexhaustible source of wisdom 

is spreading 

common sense, 
humor 
and knowledge 

at a dizzying pace.

 Thank you! 
​


----------



## ElaineG

A "silly little congratulatory note", all your own. 

Mazel Tov, Grazie, and Bisoux.


----------



## maxiogee

15,000 cuckoos - that's an awful lot of nest-piracy.
Well done, sir!


----------



## geve

Oh no, yet another time where we need to find something original to congratulate Mister C... What am I going to say??
I'll take the easy way out, and express my congrats in French: Félicitations au modo qui modère plus vite que son ombre ! 
(I'm confident that you'll find support -if needed- in your Diccionario mas completo y correcto que todos...)


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Congratulations!*​ 
*¡enhorabuena!*

*Mubarak!*
** 
*Tabrík bosha!*​ 

*Congratulations on yet another milestone. *
*Bien*​


----------



## Whodunit

*
***

*I can*
*just **repeat*
*myself over and** over*
*again: You are incredible, breath-taking,*
*and irreplaceable ... if you were not in this forum, we'd miss 15'000 helpful posts.*

**​


----------



## la reine victoria

This occasion calls for​ 
a​ 
*musical* celebration!

* Well done Cuchu! *

​

LRV​​


----------



## LV4-26

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> *musical* celebration!
> ​ ​


 Wouldn't you prefer a reggae version?


----------



## Agnès E.

Or a bagpipe-played one?







U&K
Quagnès


----------



## Vanda

Choo choo,

Estou me preparando para agradecer os 16000, 

por isto estou um pouquinho atrasada para os 

 15000 . O  quê que é isto gente?!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## belén

I want to join the fun and the music playing a little piece dedicated to the One and Only, the Wonderful, the Marvelous, the Greatest:



*¡¡¡¡ CUCHU !!!!*​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡Cuchu!!!*
*El éxito no se logra sólo con cualidades especiales. es sobre todo un trabajo de constancia, de método y de organización. *
*¡qué gran demostración, gracias por los 25 000 (es que siempre llego un poquito atrasado  )*
*Tigger*
​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Cuchu!!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much, Cuchuflete.


----------



## piquiqui

Thank you for your help!!!!!!
*Congratulations*!!!!!!!


----------



## moodywop

So che le congratulazioni t'imbarazzano ma te le faccio lo stesso 

Carlo


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu sabiduría no deja de aumentar con el nombre de tus mensajes.
¡Qué difícil para nosotros, pobres mortales, seguirte!
Sigue siende nuestro gurú.​ 
It's really impressive.

*Chapeau*

* Congratulations!  *​


----------



## anangelaway

*Thank you Cuchu The Great !!!*


 ​


----------



## Eugin

C`mon, Cuchus, tell us: how much $$$ did you pay MKellog so that he adds 10 posts more for each one that you post??  

This cannot be possible?? What excuse do you give to your friends/ children/ wife/ dog/ cat??    `

It`s a priviledge to have you around, but I`d not like to be on "the other side" of this situation.... 


Anyway, *T H A N K* *Y O U* *SOOOOOOOOO* *M U C H!!!!!*


*You are simply (and always) brilliant!!!! *


*Un abrazote, dear friend!!!!!*


----------



## GenJen54

What more can be said?  You're a true "one-of-a-kind," and these forums would not be the same without you.  I hope you take some time for a little celebratory dip.


----------



## beatrizg

¡Salud, maestro!​


----------



## elroy

*!يا سلام عليك*​

*!لولاك كان في كتير إشياء لسا لازم أتعلمها عن معاملة اللي حولي
عن جد تعلمت كتير منك يا رمز الحكمة في المنتدى

ألف مبروك، وعقبال المية وعشرين ألف​


***​



​


----------



## cherine

As Elroy said : You're the symbol of wisdom in this forum 
And I think I'm not the only one who admire your rational thinking
and your wise posts
  Keep going maestro  
  
​


----------



## Kong Ze

Increíble, admirable y espectacular.
Ojalá sigan 15.000 más (por lo menos).​ 

*FELICIDADES,*
*OH,*
*GRAN CUCHUFLETE*
*(de regalo, una flor)*​ 
 

​


----------



## timpeac

Wow, I don't think that so much helpfulness can be easily summed up....15,000 only gives us a hint


----------



## Soledad Medina

Aunque un poquito tarde ... tú sabes que mi sobrenombre es despistada ... te deseo muchas felicidades y te doy las gracias por ser siempre tan generoso conmigo.  
Un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## luis masci

*FELICITACIONES CUCHU!!!*
Yo quería seguir tus pasos, pero mi mujer me regañaba- “todo el día pegado a esa computadora ¿no sabes hacer otra cosa?”-
Entonces creí encontrar la solución. Le enseñé cual es la atracción de tan maravillosa herramienta y como usarla. 
Ella lo entendió... lo entendió tan bien que ahora tengo que pelear con ella para que me deje usarla. Así es que no creo alcanzar nunca semejantes cifras.  
Adelante!!! por otras 15.000.


----------



## DDT

Cuchu, sei troppo il migliore!    

Here's a gift to celebrate such an incredible milestone of yours  

And let me add a simple, sincere GRAZIE

DDT


----------



## heidita

I almost missed this important happening. In Germany Mother's day is the second Sunday in May, so I was away!!!!

Cuchuflete I have great respect for you and your posts though we do not always agree. 

My sincerest congratulations!


----------



## Rayines

¡15.000!, ¡eso sí es un número!  
*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muy estimado tio Cuchu,

The entertainment's on its way to the party.... but like me, they operate a la hora boliviana!

un abrazo,
Chaskita


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Qxu,
So what would be a good, deserving gift to celebrate your 15000 posts?

By George, I've got it.... your very own coat of arms!  May you wear it with pride.

A blooming hug,
Laura N.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡15000 ENHORABUENAS PARA ESOS 15000 MENSAJES!!!! 


Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Cuchu!


----------



## América

*Muchísimas felicidades Cuchu, gracias por toda la ayuda.*


----------



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena, Cuchu. ¡Estás hecho un campeón!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations!

It's a pleasure to read you.

I want you and Paulvial to be my dad (even though I know both of you are nowhere near old enough).
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Wow! 15000 posts! Congratulations Cuchu and thanks for being with us.


----------



## cuchuflete

Please add this message of sincere thanks to the others I have given to all of you.   

The pleasure is all mine ours together.

Un abrazote,
cuchu


----------

